# Win-Spiele-Festplatte unter Linux



## Sixe44 (6. Januar 2018)

Hey Leute,

hab neulich überlegt mal zum Testen eine Linux (Ubuntu) Partition/Festplatte anzulegen.
Unter Windows habe ich auf meiner SSD das System und einige Programme wie Steam etc, die Spiele sind aber auf separaten HDDs. 

Kann ich unter Linux diese, unter Win installierten, Spiele nutzen?

MfG


----------



## Die_Himbeere (6. Januar 2018)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab neulich überlegt mal zum Testen eine Linux (Ubuntu) Partition/Festplatte anzulegen.
> Unter Windows habe ich auf meiner SSD das System und einige Programme woe Stram etc, die Spiele sind aber auf separaten HDDs.
> ...


Wenn die Spiele unter Linux laufen sollte das kein Problem sein.
Du musst nur Steam für Linux installieren und dann auf die Festplatte zeigen wo die Spiele gespeichert sind.
Evtl musst du die Spiele neu installieren, aber den Download sparst du dir.


----------



## Sixe44 (6. Januar 2018)

Top, danke!


----------



## Die_Himbeere (6. Januar 2018)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Top, danke!


Keine Ursache.

Wie man eine Festplatte mountet ist Dir bekannt? 

Wenn du das permanent haben möchtest, solltest Du Dir unbedingt den Eintrag zu "fstab" durchlesen.

Außerdem wäre evtl "ntfs-3g" wichtig, weiß leider nicht inwieweit Ubuntu das evtl schon installiert / automatisiert hat.


----------



## Sixe44 (7. Januar 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Wie man eine Festplatte mountet ist Dir bekannt?



Noch nicht &#55357;&#56904;, wie ist der genaue Ablauf, wenn ich die Spiele nutzen will?


----------



## DataDino (7. Januar 2018)

Moment! Die Spiele, die über Steam unter Windows installiert wurden, sind auch die Windows-Instanzen. Selbst wenn die Spiele mit Linux kompatibel sind, ist die Windows-Variante installiert. Ob jetzt nach dem Zuweisen der Platte nur die kompilierten Files (Executebles, Libraries etc.) oder sogar das komplette Spiel nochmal heruntergeladen werden muss, entzieht sich jetzt meiner Kenntnis. Aber wenn er nur die kompilierten Dateien lädt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das die Integritätsprüfung von Steam einem beim Systemwechsel einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Ich denke mal so einfach wird das ganze nicht sein/werden.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. Januar 2018)

Sorry, dann tuts mir leid für meine falsche Information.

Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal gemacht, bei mir sind nämlich ebenfalls System und Spiele auf getrennten Platten.

Dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, sorry!


----------



## shadie (8. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Moment! Die Spiele, die über Steam unter Windows installiert wurden, sind auch die Windows-Instanzen. Selbst wenn die Spiele mit Linux kompatibel sind, ist die Windows-Variante installiert. Ob jetzt nach dem Zuweisen der Platte nur die kompilierten Files (Executebles, Libraries etc.) oder sogar das komplette Spiel nochmal heruntergeladen werden muss, entzieht sich jetzt meiner Kenntnis. Aber wenn er nur die kompilierten Dateien lädt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das die Integritätsprüfung von Steam einem beim Systemwechsel einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> 
> Ich denke mal so einfach wird das ganze nicht sein/werden.



Bin der gleichen Auffassung.

Programme werden ja ebenfalls von OS zu OS zugeschnitten.
1:1 werden die Spieledateien wohl eher nicht sein.

Du kannst aber ja vorab mal nachschauen welche Spiele so auf Linux laufen.

Was ist denn dein Ziel mit dem Wechsel auf Ubuntu?
Einfach mal ein wenig ausprobieren?


----------



## DataDino (8. Januar 2018)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hätte das schonmal gemacht, bei mir sind nämlich ebenfalls System und Spiele auf getrennten Platten.


Es kann auch sein, das du auf deinem System Wine hattest und dadurch die meisten Spiele automatisch ausgeführt wurden/werden. Aber die Linux-Variante wird nicht zusammen mit der von Windows geladen. Das habe ich eben noch einmal geprüft, da ich so einige Steamspiele habe, die eine Linux-Variante besitzen.



shadie schrieb:


> Programme werden ja ebenfalls von OS zu OS zugeschnitten.
> 1:1 werden die Spieledateien wohl eher nicht sein.


Zumindest nicht die Executables und Libraries. Der Hauptteil von  Videospielen sind zum Glück die anderen systemunabhängigen Dateien wie  Meshes, Texturen, Sounds und oft auch wegen dem Interface die  Shader-Scripts. Executables und Libraries haben leider das Problem, das  sie nur bedingt kompatibel sind. Aber wenn Steam gut umgesetzt wurde, dann lädt es nur die Exe's und Libs nach und die Spiele funktionieren.


----------



## Arkintosz (10. Januar 2018)

Hi,

ob das Spiel, wie es Steam herunterlädt identisch mit der Windows-Version ist, hängt vom jeweiligen Spiel ab. Teilweise gibt es nur eine Version für alle Plattformen wie Linux, OS X und Windows - meistens sind sie aber verschieden. Ich denke nicht, dass Du viel gewinnen kannst, wenn Du Dir das Herunterladen sparen möchtest.
Am vorteilhaftesten ist es, wenn man Ubuntu 17.10 (da Du zocken möchtest, würde ich Dir die aktuelle Version mit aktuellen Treibern empfehlen) auf einer extra Festplatte, bzw. am besten natürlich, SSD installiert. Wichtig ist auch, darauf zu achten, dass man eine eigene Partition für das /home-Verzeichnis hat. In diesem Verzeichnis sind die Benutzerordner, und somit auch alle Deine Einstellungen, Downloads, Bilder etc. So musst Du für eine Neuinstallation nur ein neues Ubuntu auf der Systempartition installieren und die ganzen persönlichen Daten können auf /home bleiben.

Deine Windows-Partitionen werden Dir dann im Dateimanager von Ubuntu unter "Andere Orte" angezeigt, wie auch die Netzwerkressourcen etc. Du kannst so auch problemlos Daten zwischen den Windows- und Linuxdatenträgern austauschen. Allerdings nur von Linux aus.
Es hat große Vorteile, wenn man eine aktuelle AMD-Karte hat (RX400/500-Serie, Vega etc.), dann ist vieles einfacher und man kann nach der Installation sofort loszocken.
Mit Nvidia-Karte muss man jedoch erst noch den Nvidia-Treiber installieren. Leider könnte er manchmal inkompatibel werden (wie man es von Windows-Updates eventuell schon kennt...)


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Januar 2018)

Es wird nicht zuverlässig funktionieren. Die Spiele müssen anders kompiliert werden  oder besitzen andere Starter. Wenn du Linux und Windows die identische Spiele-Verzeichnisse untermogeln willst, dann wird das vom anderen Part immer als Defekt angesehen, da es nicht der korrekten Plattform entspricht.

Ich verstehe auch nicht den Sinn hinter diesem vorhaben.


----------



## DataDino (12. Januar 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht den Sinn hinter diesem vorhaben.


Es gibt noch immer sehr viele Haushalte, die mit einer bescheidenen Leitung auskommen müssen. Würde ich selbst nicht verstehen, wie die Sache mit der Kompatibilität funktioniert, hätte ich in der gleichen Situation wahrscheinlich die gleiche Frage gestellt.


----------



## Namaker (15. Januar 2018)

Ganz grundsätzlich: Es kann funktionieren, dies tut es aber nicht bei jedem Spiel. Ich hatte das vor einiger Zeit zB mit Borderlands 2 ausprobiert, da wurden nur die entsprechenden Bibliotheken geladen. Die Partition muss natürlich auch mit den richtigen Parametern eingehangen sein. 
Aber wie gesagt, Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Sixe44 (16. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten und entschuldigt die späte Rückmeldung.

Der Sinn hinter dem Vorhaben? Linux/Ubuntu ausprobieren. Mehr nicht.
Und die Idee, dass die separate Spieleplatte für beide OS funktioniert, fand ich interessant und praktisch. Zumal der Download und auch der Speicherplatz relativ begrenzt ist, alle Spiele noch ein 2. Mal installieren würde in keinem Fall passen. Somit muss ich mich dann *entscheiden* zwischen den OS.

LG


----------

